
My resume in an Operating system - gsempe
http://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/resume/
======
danso
Assuming that employers are going to stumble upon the HTML version of your
resume, I would cut out this line from the top:

> _Hates design & frontend._

There's only so much above-the-fold space on a webpage (especially on mobile)
and it's not worth devoting such valuable real-estate telling people how much
you hate _anything_ , nevermind two important skillsets.

Also, your design sense seems to be fine, and you obviously care enough about
front-end code on your webpage to have decent typography and legibility and
not just use Bootstrap right of the box.

edit: "above-the-fold" meaning top-of-the-page. Sorry, read too many
newspapers in my day

~~~
wtracy
Probably an even bigger problem is that this resume is now going to come up
every time a recruiter searches for "design & frontend".

(This might not be a problem in France. Here in the San Francisco area in the
U.S. it seems common for recruiters to blindly contact the first 200
developers whose resumes contain relevant keywords.)

~~~
vidarh
Incidentally, they blind keyword use is easily (ab)used to get past their
initial filtering, by working in honest mentions of things you _don 't_ have
experience with but which will fit relevant keywords. "I don't have much
experience with X, but have worked extensively with Y and Z"

Need to be careful about overdoing it, of course.

~~~
dTal
"Here is a list of all computer skills, with a check mark next to the ones I
have:"

~~~
posterboy
call it a todo-list

write it an mvc todo page / server for each

------
minitech
Nice, but [http://r.dakko.us/](http://r.dakko.us/) is still the winner in my
book.

~~~
voltagex_
>If you mount the CD, /self.pdf is a recursive entry that contains the entire
CD - it, too, should open in your favorite PDF reader.

I didn't even know this was possible in ISO 9660 format. Seems like my next
weekend project will be implementing an ISO reader... I wonder if JSMESS has
support.

~~~
klange
The trick is that ISO 9660 sector IDs used in file offsets are relative to the
start of the disk, so you can craft a file entry with offset 0 and size equal
to the length of the CD.

------
shurcooL
I'll share this here since I have something similar/relevant.

My resume is a Go package:

[https://github.com/shurcooL/resume](https://github.com/shurcooL/resume)

People can leave "reactions" (like on Slack) in my skills section, as my
tongue-in-cheek play on LinkedIn's endorsements. It renders the HTML entirely
on the frontend (try viewing source at view-
source:dmitri.shuralyov.com/resume).

As the README says, it's not to be taken too seriously.

------
brian-armstrong
This is a neat idea. Now throw it through emscripten for a live demo ;)

Edit: rather, put a vm (qemu?) through emscripten and load your os on that

~~~
vmorgulis
v86: [https://copy.sh/v86/](https://copy.sh/v86/)

------
yitchelle
Nice. I am a little confuse on the different types of education you haven
taken. What is a professional degree?

~~~
Jugurtha
If I remember correctly, it's a sort of co-op degree in France where you spend
part of your time in an educational facility, and some time in a company. The
ones I've seen last about a year if I'm not mistaken.

There's a bit of a naming confusion going on. First, the title Engineer. In
France, many universities propose the title "Ingénieur" (Engineer), but _not
all_ have the seal of the Commission des Titres d'Ingénieur (CTI). If one
wants to be an Engineer's Engineer, they must look up the University and see
if the CTI sort of recognizes that degree as "Ingénieur", or a "true
Scotsman".

~~~
hk__2
> it's a sort of co-op degree in France where you spend part of your time in
> an educational facility, and some time in a company

In France this is called “alternance”. I don’t know about OP but you can have
a “Licence professionnelle” with or without “alternance”; it depends on your
school/university.

~~~
Jugurtha
Without "alternance" as in full time in school or full time in company? I'd
guess the latter since the name is "Licence _professionnelle_ " and not
spending time in a company would defeat the purpose.

~~~
di4na
Full time university. Full time in company getting you degrees is... quite
hard in France

The "Professionelle" part is more about the fact that after it you should not
continue studying but go for a career.

~~~
Jugurtha
Oh, okay.. I see now. This category has its own ministry here, neither with
"Ministère de l'Enseignement Supérieur et de la Recherche Scientifique", nor
with "Ministère de l'Éducation". They have a "Ministère de la Formation et de
l'Enseignement Professionnels".

They get in with a _different_ baccalauréat UFC (Université de la Formation
Continue) which anyone can take even without necessarily being enrolled in
high-school.

Some of those who are enrolled in high-school hedge their bet and go for
regular BAC and UFC BAC. They often fail the regular BAC but succeed at the
other and enter UFC which has classes inside "real" universities after hours.
Not dedicated classrooms, though.

They came out of class one day and I said I've never seen them around (they
didn't look the part) and they informed me who they were and talked about what
they were learning, etc.

------
IANAD
What would be more impressive to me and practical would be spending time
contributing to the Linux kernel. That is something that companies would more
likely be interested in.

~~~
mywittyname
This is kind of dismissive, mean, and misses the point. It's like watching a
person make 100 free throws in a row, then saying you'd be more impressed if
he go into the NBA.

It's an order of magnitude more difficult to make a meaningful contribution to
the Linux kernel, so of course it would be more impressive.

~~~
IANAD
> It's an order of magnitude more difficult to make a meaningful contribution
> to the Linux kernel

Any contribution that is kept is meaningful.

He could start by taking the Eudyptula Challenge:
[https://www.linux.com/blog/learn-how-contribute-linux-
kernel...](https://www.linux.com/blog/learn-how-contribute-linux-kernel-take-
eudyptula-challenge)

Or he could read one of the many other resources out there about how to get
started: [https://www.linux.com/news/three-ways-beginners-
contribute-l...](https://www.linux.com/news/three-ways-beginners-contribute-
linux-kernel) [https://kernelnewbies.org/](https://kernelnewbies.org/)
[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-start-
contribu...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-start-contributing-
to-the-Linux-kernel) [https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/development-
process...](https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/development-
process/1.Intro)
[https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/SubmittingPatches](https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/SubmittingPatches)
[http://helenfornazier.blogspot.com/2015/06/linux-kernel-
how-...](http://helenfornazier.blogspot.com/2015/06/linux-kernel-how-to-start-
contributing.html)
[http://ozlabs.org/~rusty/Stupidity.html](http://ozlabs.org/~rusty/Stupidity.html)
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4576332/i-want-to-
contrib...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4576332/i-want-to-contribute-
to-the-linux-kernel) ...

------
pjc50
This kind of thing is an excellent answer to "I need to have a github to get
hired, but all my work is copyrighted and NDA'd". Rather like a "masterwork"
in the context of the old craft guilds. An overly-elaborate demonstration of
skills as proof of credentials.

Some electronics hobbyists have various sorts of circuit board "business
cards" that serve this purpose. I've been considering doing one of those
myself.

------
cjh_
Very nice, although I want to point out that this page contains many typos -
you probably want to run a spell and grammar checker over your blog posts and
your resume as many employers may screen due to these.

------
wtracy
Very cool. I've toyed in the past with the idea of making a bootable CD that
launches a minimal Linux desktop with a PDF reader and a copy of my resume,
but this is one better.

------
xiaoxubeii
Interesting idea.

------
tbarbugli
brilliant!

